# Chewing paw pad



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've searched a bunch of threads on chewing/biting paws/skin but I haven't seen exactly what I'm experiencing with Bentley.

The last little bit I've noticed he chews on his left paw frequently, nowhere else. Today I've noticed just how badly he chews it. He has actually chewed his upper pad so bad it's half peeled off/scabbed and raw. He has also chewed a bald patch on his fur a little below it. I thought maybe it was allergies so I've switched his food to TOTW pacific stream puppy and also add some fish oil to his food daily but i haven't really noticed any change after 2 weeks. I've also recently bought tea tree and aloe Vera spray at the suggestion of a friend to spray on this "hot spot". He will barely let me near that leg and runs away from me when I try and examine it (had to snap the pic while he was asleep)

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on how I can help his obvious discomfort or what it could be from?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The bald patch looks like where his dew claw was removed, is it on the inside of the leg?
He may have injured the pad and that's why he is licking it.
You might try putting a baby sock to cover the pad, if you believe its a self injury.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with Tex. That bald spot looks like where the dew claw was removed. Mine all look like that too. 

I don't wonder if there isn't something else going on as far injury... I assume that there isn't anything in the pad or between the toes? Sometimes a seed can get in there and cause all sorts of irritation. Or an allergic reaction? I know that when Grady eats food he is allergic to, he will start chewing on his feet. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has exactly the same bald spot where her dew claw was removed, have you checked the pad for thorns, Darcy occasionally gets them stuck in her pads and spends all her time trying to chew them..


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah yes it is on the inside, so it would be where his dew claw was. Is it strange that he chews/licks that spot often?

As for the pad, I checked all his feet to see if he had any cuts or anything wedged in but I didn't find anything. It's also odd because its the upper pad on his leg he has been chewing on, not really his foot very much (at least not to that degree).


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This has only just occured within the last two weeks from what you say, so my best guess, is that there is something on it or in there which is irritating his pad. Even if you can't see it, it doesn't mean that there is nothing there. 

As others have suggested, either go to a pet shop and buy some booties to cover it over and stop him chewing it, or pop an old sock over it and tape it on with some cloth tape or whatever you have laying around. If not using medical tape, make sure the tape is on the sock and not his skin/body, otherwise the adhesive in it may cause more irritation.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My dog used to chew herself raw because of allergies, so our vet gave us a betadine solution with some sort of bitter taste to disinfect the hot spot. I think she hated getting sprayed with it enough to stop chewing.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The irritation could also be caused if the pup's pad is very dry and this time of year is when it happens. You try bag balm to soften and strengthen the skin.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies!

I had a vet appointment scheduled for his last round of shots so I used that opportunity to ask her about it. She gave me some ointment to put on it to help the healing/prevent infection and also suggested I wrap it for the next few days as you guys mentioned (he hates it). She said it could be due to dry skin irritation from the winter, but if he doesn't stop biting/licking the spot after 2 weeks then its likely allergies. She said I should then switch him to a hypoallergenic food as he may be allergic to the meats in his food (I have tried both TOTW puppy formulas now. 

Have any of you had experience with a "hypoallergenic" food?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Melissa_DT, I've had no experience with hypoallergenic foods. I must say, though... that's a very cute picture of Bentley!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I started a reply to you re allergies yesterday, but scrapped it as it seemed unlikely due to the fact he is only chewing one foot.

Hopefully the ointment and the dressing with solve the problem. Surely, if it was food related he would itch everywhere else? When my pup used to chew his paws my vet suggested changing to non toxic floor cleaners and using an allergy related detergent for washing his bedding, towels, etc - things that his feet came into contact with. He very seldom chews his feet now and when he does it is usually after we having been to training and they have washed the hall floor - probably with a strong cleaner.

I would try looking at this before testing for food allergies.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG Melissa, I can't believe how much Bentley looks like his sister.

Hopefully this treatment solves the problem. Keep us posted.


----------

